# Probléme Ecran Bleu PowerBook G4 17"



## cedre06 (18 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Mon voisin ma demander de lui réparer son PowerBook G4 17" :

* 1,5 Ghz
* 512 de ram (2 barrette changeable (d'origine))
* 80 Gb
* SuperDrive 

Quand je le démarre, il s'allume jusquà la pomme, quand j'attend  un moment l'écran devient bleu avec la roue puis la roue disparaît et je peux alors bouger le curseur de la souris. Mais rien ne se passe de plus !
J'ai essayer de le boot en mode sans échec en appuyant sur MAJ dans ce cas la il ne passe pas la pomme grise il séteint !

J'en ai donc déduit que le problème viens de L'OS et qu'il faut le réinstaller mais voila j'ai deux gros problème:

-Je n'ai pas de deuxième mac (a vrais dire je tourne seulement sur pc je connais très peu mac (n'ayant pas les moyen financier pour le moment  ))

-Le lecteur CD est je pense HS car suite a une chute très ancienne l'alu au niveau du lecteur est plié (je sais pas si le lecteur est intacte mais les cd ne passe pas, peut etre un moyen de faire rentrer un CD mais je dois être sur qu'il marche car il ne risque de ne plus sortir ...)

Bien sur la personne ne retrouve plus ces CD dinstallation.
Je possède une image cd De Mac Os X Tiger sur mon pc, en format .toast

Comment graver depuis mon pc un DVD bootable sur le Mac de cette image ? un logiciel existe t il sur pc ?
Ou alors Le PowerBook G4 17" peut il Boot des clés USB ? Si oui comment crée depuis windows cette clé usb bootable Mac pour linstallation ?

Ou tous simplement une idée de ce que je pourrez faire ?

J'espére que vous pourrez m'aider j'y ai passer 8h hier et 6h aujourd'hui j'en peux plus 

En vous remerciant par avance.


----------



## cedre06 (18 Août 2012)

Après 22h de recherche  j'ai réussie a graver le CD bootable depuis mon pc grâce a TransMAC.

Il se lance mais j'ai découvert le problème mon disque dur est mort :s

Il me reste a le changer mais je peux prendre n'importe le quel tant que le branchement est bon ?

Celui la http://www.materiel.net/disque-dur/samsung-spinpoint-m5-160-go-33050.html serait il bon pour mon modèle de PowerBook G4 ?


----------



## didgar (19 Août 2012)

Salut !

N'importe quel disque 2.5" à connectique IDE conviendra. Avant de le remplacer, tente une dernière chose : http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#entretien5

A+

Didier


----------



## tsss (21 Août 2012)

cedre06 a dit:


> .....
> 
> Il me reste a le changer mais je peux prendre n'importe le quel tant que le branchement est bon ?
> ....



Un coup d'oeil ici avant et pendant le démontage


----------



## cedre06 (23 Août 2012)

Merci pour vos conseils mais mon disque dur est belle et bien HS. 
Linstallation de Mac OS X Tiger me signale que d'aprés SMART mon disque est endommagé.
De plus lors de linstallation il ne me détecte pas de Partition/Disque Dur.

J'ai donc acheter: http://www.materiel.net/disque-dur/samsung-spinpoint-m5-160-go-33050.html

Je vais le chercher a la Poste tous a l'heure et je vous tiens au courant.


----------

